# The consequences of hard Right-wing evil are destroying the world



## BWK

A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!

Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil. 

Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few. 

This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.

And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests. 

This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.


----------



## Oddball

Chomsky....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?

Only left loons quote that communist


----------



## harmonica

is this like the US was responsible for the Hutus murdering Tutis [  ] ?
CIA/etc had a direct involvement ?


----------



## whitehall

Every military conflict in the bloody 20th century happened during a (left wing) democrat administration. Obama overthrew the relatively harmless but quirky dictatorship in Libya and the power vacuum gave Isis a foothold. LBJ used a fake crisis to send troops to Vietnam and set the rules so that we could win every battle and lose the war. Harry Truman bungled the Korean conflict so badly that we lost about 50,000 men in three years and we are still technically at a state of war. Bill Clinton bombed a defenseless country in Europe when he was literally caught with his pants down. Tell me again about the evil right wing?


----------



## Polishprince

Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.

Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.


----------



## Deno

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.




What a Tard...…...


----------



## saveliberty

Check across the pond for how the left is destroying Europe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Time for World War III.


----------



## Oddball

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690


It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
Click to expand...

I actually have a lot of respect for Chomsky's work in linguistics and semantics....But that borderline genius doesn't transfer to the realm of politics.

Just give it up, Chumlee.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
Click to expand...

  I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have a lot of respect for Chomsky's work in linguistics and semantics....But that borderline genius doesn't transfer to the realm of politics.
> 
> Just give it up, Chumlee.
Click to expand...

You don't need Chomsky to know what happened in Chile, and the residual effects of what a military dictatorship imposes upon a population. And just wait for the disaster coming down the pipe for Brazil. This will be much worse. This will have world wide ramifications if the total destruction of the rain forest takes place? The world wars from the past will be a joke compared to this dictator if he succeeds in destroying the Amazon.


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> Time for World War III.


Once you've exhausted our oxygen supply, there won't be a World War III.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.
Click to expand...

And tell us all how the pensioners in Argentina and Venezuela are doing, Dudley?


----------



## BWK

saveliberty said:


> Check across the pond for how the left is destroying Europe.


Off topic cowards are dismissed. Has nothing to do with radicals wanting to destroy the rain forest. Get lost.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have a lot of respect for Chomsky's work in linguistics and semantics....But that borderline genius doesn't transfer to the realm of politics.
> 
> Just give it up, Chumlee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need Chomsky to know what happened in Chile, and the residual effects of what a military dictatorship imposes upon a population. And just wait for the disaster coming down the pipe for Brazil. This will be much worse. This will have world wide ramifications if the total destruction of the rain forest takes place? The world wars from the past will be a joke compared to this dictator if he succeeds in destroying the Amazon.
Click to expand...


How is the popularly elected Bonsonaro considered a "dictator"?


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have a lot of respect for Chomsky's work in linguistics and semantics....But that borderline genius doesn't transfer to the realm of politics.
> 
> Just give it up, Chumlee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need Chomsky to know what happened in Chile, and the residual effects of what a military dictatorship imposes upon a population. And just wait for the disaster coming down the pipe for Brazil. This will be much worse. This will have world wide ramifications if the total destruction of the rain forest takes place? The world wars from the past will be a joke compared to this dictator if he succeeds in destroying the Amazon.
Click to expand...

I know what happened in Chile...Pinochet killed the fuck out of commies, and now it's one of the top five most economically free nations on the planet.

Not too shabby.


----------



## Pete7469

saveliberty said:


> Check across the pond for how the left is destroying Europe.


Or Detroit.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Maybe you can be their Moses and lead them out?


----------



## jknowgood

Pete7469 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check across the pond for how the left is destroying Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Detroit.
Click to expand...

California.


----------



## whitehall

The CIA is another story entirely. It's possible that the CIA operates independently from political administrations or the agency is a tool of democrat and liberal global progressive agendas. With a secret budget and thousands of analysts the CIA couldn't protect us from 9-11 terrorists but they were all over the Bush administration with leaked documents about WMD's in Iraq and the ludicrous charge of "outing" socialite Valerie Plame. There are no secrets left and the U.S. shares technology with Russia on the Space Station but the stodgy old CIA seems to operate as if the Berlin Wall is still a factor. Somebody with a set of balls needs to straighten out the Agency. Maybe in the next two years.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And tell us all how the pensioners in Argentina and Venezuela are doing, Dudley?
Click to expand...

Don't ask me, ask our own government. We were the one's who imposed sanctions against Venezuela because they wouldn't do as we said. As for Argentina,they are right wing today. Their economic woes go back decades. Their examples have nothing to do with our interventions into Chile propping up a dictator who left the country with a Constitution that benefited the wealthy and destroyed the pensions of the people. I know hundreds who are still working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties who complain about it today. That right there is all the proof anyone would need. You know shit, because you haven't spent time here getting the first hand accounts of those who are still being affected. The man murdered 3000 plus of his own people by the way.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Don't ask me, ask our own government. We were the one's who imposed sanctions against Venezuela because they wouldn't do as we said. As for Argentina,they are right wing today. Their economic woes go back decades. Their examples have nothing to do with our interventions into Chile propping up a dictator who left the country with a Constitution that benefited the wealthy and destroyed the pensions of the people. I know hundreds who are still working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties who complain about it today. That right there is all the proof anyone would need. You know shit, because you haven't spent time here getting the first hand accounts of those who are still being affected. The man murdered 3000 plus of his own people by the way.


Oh, so you know all the negative consquences of Pinochet's ousting of the commies, but are completely oblivious about the total shit conditions of the nations that commies have fucked over....Typical Marxist tool.


----------



## Death Angel

BWK said:


> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.


Not the definition of "right-wing" moron


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.


There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.


----------



## BWK

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
Click to expand...

You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist


You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.


*
The Venezuelans needs to have a revolution, but the Marxist have disarmed them and they are "arresting" the opposition. *


----------



## Death Angel

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?
Click to expand...

You should learn definitions. Words mean things. Theirs is a battle between 2 versions of socialism. You own both.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
Click to expand...


Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that 

Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath


----------



## deanrd

Right wing Republicans share one trait.  The amount of hate they spew.

You thought I was going to say the vast majority are white.

That too.


----------



## deanrd

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn definitions. Words mean things. Theirs is a battle between 2 versions of socialism. You own both.
Click to expand...

If you go to public school, then you are a socialist.

If you drive on public streets, then you are a socialist.

If you have running water, you are a socialist.

Socialism is everywhere.


----------



## Harry Dresden

deanrd said:


> Right wing Republicans share one trait.  The amount of hate they spew.
> 
> You thought I was going to say the vast majority are white.
> 
> That too.


gee just like you they hate other people....imagine that?....


----------



## BWK

dmitted


Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn definitions. Words mean things. Theirs is a battle between 2 versions of socialism. You own both.
Click to expand...

Then learn what they mean, then get back to us there dumb ass.


----------



## BWK

deanrd said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn definitions. Words mean things. Theirs is a battle between 2 versions of socialism. You own both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to public school, then you are a socialist.
> 
> If you drive on public streets, then you are a socialist.
> 
> If you have running water, you are a socialist.
> 
> Socialism is everywhere.
Click to expand...

But, but, Death Angel said there are two different definitions of "Socialism"


deanrd said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the definition of "right-wing" moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying anything. Did someone step on your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn definitions. Words mean things. Theirs is a battle between 2 versions of socialism. You own both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to public school, then you are a socialist.
> 
> If you drive on public streets, then you are a socialist.
> 
> If you have running water, you are a socialist.
> 
> Socialism is everywhere.
Click to expand...

But, but, Death Angel said there are two definitions of "Socialism"


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
Click to expand...

You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
Click to expand...



Its really up to Chomsky to prove he's not a communist.   The liberal standards of proof were established in the Kavanaugh hearings. Innocence must be proven.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
Click to expand...


Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass

You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Venezuelans needs to have a revolution, but the Marxist have disarmed them and they are "arresting" the opposition. *
Click to expand...

Who boomed over Pinochet? I know hundreds of people who lived very poorly because of Pinochet. Show us from the history archives where there was an Allende Communist Dictatorship. Show us the economic prosperity indicators under Pinochet. You can't. I'll be waiting for your proof from these claims you've made.


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
Click to expand...

I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Venezuelans needs to have a revolution, but the Marxist have disarmed them and they are "arresting" the opposition. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who boomed over Pinochet? I know hundreds of people who lived very poorly because of Pinochet. Show us from the history archives where there was an Allende Communist Dictatorship. Show us the economic prosperity indicators under Pinochet. You can't. I'll be waiting for your proof from these claims you've made.
Click to expand...



A picture is worth a thousand words.    The alliance of Allende and Castro is well documented.

Yet, BWK, Allende was a junior partner to Fidel.


----------



## sparky

American corporatists have well over a _century_ of history in S America , inclusive of many military actions>

United States involvement in regime change in Latin America - Wikipedia

Unfortunately many of these fall short of some _star spangled_ altruism 

We are a capitalist country, these are our capitalist remedies 

~S~


----------



## Dana7360

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
Click to expand...




Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.

I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us. 

We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world. 

It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.

When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.
Click to expand...


You sourced Chomsky, moron its in your op

Just stop digging you look ridiclous.


----------



## Rustic

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.


Chomsky Is a saint for fucking morons


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Chomsky to prove he's not a communist.   The liberal standards of proof were established in the Kavanaugh hearings. Innocence must be proven.
Click to expand...

So, you just called your buddies on this board who claimed Chomsky was a communist, "liars". Thanks! I agree.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dana7360 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
Click to expand...


Dumb


----------



## Rustic

Dana7360 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
Click to expand...

Lol
Go back to your safe space snowflake… You fucking moron


----------



## sparky

Polishprince said:


> Yet, BWK, Allende was a junior partner to Fidel.



so was this guy......>>>


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?


Brazil has been under the boot of socialists for all those years of rain forest destruction....Now a righty regime is the greatest threat to it?!?

Yeah, suuuuuuuure.


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sourced Chomsky, moron its in your op
> 
> Just stop digging you look ridiclous.
Click to expand...

Exactly! And you countered the argument with nothing. You lose, now get lost. Your stupidity is boring.


----------



## sparky

Dana7360 said:


> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?



never>

~S~


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sourced Chomsky, moron its in your op
> 
> Just stop digging you look ridiclous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! And you countered the argument with nothing. You lose, now get lost. Your stupidity is boring.
Click to expand...


Chomsky is a loon....much like you. You're so stupid you didn't even realize you sourced him lol

Sit down, dope


----------



## Dana7360

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
Click to expand...




Anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is a communist or socialist in the eyes of conservative.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil has been under the boot of socialists for all those years of rain forest destruction....Now a righty regime is the greatest threat to it?!?
> 
> Yeah, suuuuuuuure.
Click to expand...

80% of the rain forest is still there dumb ass. Shows that the rain forest was not destroyed by Socialists. But ha, we love these random retarded thoughts of yours. Keep them coming.


----------



## BWK

Dana7360 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is a communist or socialist in the eyes of conservative.
Click to expand...

A conservative is a socialist. They just can't admit to it. Which proves conservatives don't think.


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sourced Chomsky, moron its in your op
> 
> Just stop digging you look ridiclous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! And you countered the argument with nothing. You lose, now get lost. Your stupidity is boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky is a loon....much like you. You're so stupid you didn't even realize you sourced him lol
> 
> Sit down, dope
Click to expand...

I sourced something? That's right, I did. And you? Look, you aren't the sharpest knife in the box here, so do yourself a favor and find a hole to jump in.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky embraces Marx, dumbass
> 
> You're sourcing someone you know nothing about. Stupid fuck
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sourcing someone? You were the one claiming he was a communist, and came here with no proof. Claiming is not proving. You have provided no documentation for that. You are a liar as always. Get lost liar. Folks like you shouldn't be allowed on this board for your constant lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sourced Chomsky, moron its in your op
> 
> Just stop digging you look ridiclous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! And you countered the argument with nothing. You lose, now get lost. Your stupidity is boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky is a loon....much like you. You're so stupid you didn't even realize you sourced him lol
> 
> Sit down, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sourced something? That's right, I did. And you?
Click to expand...


You're truly a waste of bytes. Just another ignorant left loon who sources and has zero idea what they're sourcing.


----------



## Dana7360

BWK said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is a communist or socialist in the eyes of conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conservative is a socialist. They just can't admit to it. Which proves conservatives don't think.
Click to expand...




Everyone in America is a socialist and a capitalist.

Both systems are written directly into our constitution. As our constitution requires us to have both economic systems.

Most conservatives don't even know that they are economic not political or social systems.

Conservatives love our military. Yet it's one of the purest forms of socialism in our nation. It's 100% owned and controlled by the government. They don't manufacture anything. There is no board of directors and it's not on any stock exchange. It's 100% funded by our tax dollars and controlled by the government.

Same with FEMA. NOA, NASA, our roads, schools, parks, EMT, police, FBI, CIA, TSA, the electricity, and water they use, the farmers they get their food from and a very long list of other forms of socialism in America that conservatives take for granted every day.

We also have capitalism. People are free to start a business with all the benefits and obligations of that business. People are free to become as filthy rich as they want here. The government doesn't own business here in America.

Both socialism and capitalism built the United States of America. All of it is required by the constitution and is very legal.

I will say that business is all capitalism when they are making money but when they start losing money they quickly become socialists and force us tax payers to bail their butts out.


----------



## sparky

Dana7360 said:


> Both socialism and capitalism built the United States of America. All of it is required by the constitution and is very legal.



the term '_socilaist_', much like '_liberal_'  are constantly equated by the _far right_ as _enemies of the state._

nothing could be _further _from the truth

75 Ways Socialism Has Improved America

~S~


----------



## theHawk

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.



Hah.  Even Brazillians had enough of the socialist crap from far left tards.  They booted them and elected a nationalist that is rejecting the globalist Agenda.  Now go pound sand.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Noam Chomsky...……………


----------



## CrusaderFrank

After the assassination attempt Bolsanaro had every right to set up a Department of Helicopter Rides


----------



## Wry Catcher

SassyIrishLass said:


> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist



You and odd dude have no clue about Chomsky and both of you echo without any clues the propaganda which attacks him.

I'm always happy to help the ignorant and misinformed:

Noam Chomsky - Biography, Facts and Pictures

Chomsky Biography

Below are quotes which cross most political lines, some even the two clueless may appreciate:

Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## 2aguy

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.




You are delusional...the left wing of this world has destroyed country after country, and you still believe in them...


----------



## BWK

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb
Click to expand...




sparky said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, BWK, Allende was a junior partner to Fidel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so was this guy......>>>
Click to expand...

 A picture proves what?


----------



## BWK

Dana7360 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof he's a communist right? Of course you don't. You're a confirmed liar on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is a communist or socialist in the eyes of conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conservative is a socialist. They just can't admit to it. Which proves conservatives don't think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in America is a socialist and a capitalist.
> 
> Both systems are written directly into our constitution. As our constitution requires us to have both economic systems.
> 
> Most conservatives don't even know that they are economic not political or social systems.
> 
> Conservatives love our military. Yet it's one of the purest forms of socialism in our nation. It's 100% owned and controlled by the government. They don't manufacture anything. There is no board of directors and it's not on any stock exchange. It's 100% funded by our tax dollars and controlled by the government.
> 
> Same with FEMA. NOA, NASA, our roads, schools, parks, EMT, police, FBI, CIA, TSA, the electricity, and water they use, the farmers they get their food from and a very long list of other forms of socialism in America that conservatives take for granted every day.
> 
> We also have capitalism. People are free to start a business with all the benefits and obligations of that business. People are free to become as filthy rich as they want here. The government doesn't own business here in America.
> 
> Both socialism and capitalism built the United States of America. All of it is required by the constitution and is very legal.
> 
> I will say that business is all capitalism when they are making money but when they start losing money they quickly become socialists and force us tax payers to bail their butts out.
Click to expand...

We also have sports socialism. This country is packed to the ceiling with Socialism. Republicans need to get over themselves;


----------



## Wry Catcher

DigitalDrifter said:


>



Another ignoramus who seems to be struck dumb by facts.


----------



## BWK

2aguy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional...the left wing of this world has destroyed country after country, and you still believe in them...
Click to expand...

When the Right-wing tries to destroy the most precious resource on this planet for money, in exchange for depleting our oxygen, there are no more countries you idiot.


----------



## norwegen

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.


By mother "load," did you mean this OP?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

sparky said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


*Noam Chomsky's net worth is over 70X that of the average American's net worth.
Nancy Pelosi's net worth is about 3000X the average American's net worth.
The truth is that the Left Wing Leaders want to make the middle class taxpayers their slaves who work to support the welfare state.*


----------



## BWK

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and odd dude have no clue about Chomsky and both of you echo without any clues the propaganda which attacks him.
> 
> I'm always happy to help the ignorant and misinformed:
> 
> Noam Chomsky - Biography, Facts and Pictures
> 
> Chomsky Biography
> 
> Below are quotes which cross most political lines, some even the two clueless may appreciate:
> 
> Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote
Click to expand...

 We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.


----------



## Wry Catcher

BWK said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe the responses from the right on this.
> 
> I guess they didn't go to grade school science class. If they had they would know that trees make the air we breathe. The Amazon is the largest area of trees that make the largest amount of air we all breathe. It's been under attack from agribusiness since the Reagan years. They've been cutting that rain forest down at a high rate since then. All so a few people can get even more filthy rich. They're already filthy rich. They don't need more especially at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> We are all connected. Whether it's North America or South America or the other side of the world.
> 
> It can't be sustained. We need air to live. It's also contributing to global climate change.
> 
> When is enough ever going to be enough for greedy rich people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, BWK, Allende was a junior partner to Fidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so was this guy......>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A picture proves what?
Click to expand...


Both a lack of thought and ignorance of history.


----------



## BWK

norwegen said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> By mother "load," did you mean this OP?
Click to expand...

 I'm probably the only "mother load" you've got, that separates you from those murdering dictators who would suck every molecule of oxygen out of the air from you, just so they could rape every single resource from the planet at your expense.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*


----------



## 2aguy

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*




Yeah...but they were murdered for a good cause.....making sure everyone was equally poor and miserable...except for the ruling class in the socialist society...


----------



## BWK

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah.  Even Brazillians had enough of the socialist crap from far left tards.  They booted them and elected a nationalist that is rejecting the globalist Agenda.  Now go pound sand.
Click to expand...

  In the mean time, let's burn off the rain forest and choke to death on their radical right-wing stupidity.


----------



## norwegen

BWK said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> By mother "load," did you mean this OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably the only "mother load" you've got, that separates you from those murdering dictators who would suck every molecule of oxygen out of the air from you, just so they could rape every single resource from the planet at your expense.
Click to expand...

I didn't quote the word _mother_.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.



*Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende*

Thank goodness, otherwise Chile would be another Commie shithole today.

* Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people.*

Thank goodness the people still own the oil in Venezuela, eh comrade?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky....
> 
> View attachment 238690
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay folks, once we weed out the retards on this board from their vegetative state, we'll be able to carry on an intelligent debate.
Click to expand...


We'll miss you when you're gone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.
Click to expand...


*I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. *

How are the Cuban and Venezuelan pensions? The Nicaraguan pensions?


----------



## Pilot1

BWK said:


> We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.



Look in the mirror genius.  Your Statist, Globalist mindset shows a total lack of character, lack of intelligence, and faith in all things government.  It is a reflection of the LOWEST COMMON DENOMINATOR.


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*


It makes sense now that Chomsky was nominated the most intelligent man in the world, when folks like you  expose yourselves as the dumbest and most ignorant.   Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual   Every time someone is too smart, they are always communist according to dumb asses like you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
Click to expand...


*There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *

Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?


----------



## BWK

Pilot1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror genius.  Your Statist, Globalist mindset shows a total lack of character, lack of intelligence, and faith in all things government.  It is a reflection of the LOWEST COMMON DENOMINATOR.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll stick to Chomsky, and you can stick your head in the sand as you folks always do;         Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. *
> 
> How are the Cuban and Venezuelan pensions? The Nicaraguan pensions?
Click to expand...

So, you have no explanation for the Chilean pensions, so you run to someone else's like a coward. Got it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?
Click to expand...


He killed the shit out of that commie.


----------



## Pilot1

Chomsy, Alinsky, Cloward Piven, Obama, Marx, Lenin, etc.  Same crap.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. If you haven't spent time here with the people, you don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I know hundreds of Chileans personally who's pensions were destroyed. *
> 
> How are the Cuban and Venezuelan pensions? The Nicaraguan pensions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you have no explanation for the Chilean pensions, so you run to someone else's like a coward. Got it.
Click to expand...


How does a Chilean pension today compare to a Venezuelan pension?
Does it buy more toilet paper and food.
Do they still have the words for toilet paper and food in your workers paradise?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

BWK said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense now that Chomsky was nominated the most intelligent man in the world, when folks like you  expose yourselves as the dumbest and most ignorant.   Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual   Every time someone is too smart, they are always communist according to dumb asses like you.
Click to expand...


*Dude, at this point you are fighting against reality, not me.*


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He killed the shit out of that commie.
Click to expand...

Okay, we appreciate your talent for lying, but you lose. You have proved nothing.Try again.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense now that Chomsky was nominated the most intelligent man in the world, when folks like you  expose yourselves as the dumbest and most ignorant.   Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual   Every time someone is too smart, they are always communist according to dumb asses like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dude, at this point you are fighting against reality, not me.*
Click to expand...

"Reality"? You must have that word confused with the truth? Something you have yet to discover. No one, including you has proven Chomsky to be a communist. Therefore, your weapon of choice is to make up lies that we expose. Which is why Chomsky is smarter than you. He doesn't get caught making shit up about somebody. But you do. Which explains why you are a dumb ass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Chile boomed under President Pinochet, and really recovered from the depths of the Allende Communist dictatorship.
> 
> Chile never fell to the levels Venezuela is at now, its unfortunate that there wasn't a Venezuelan Pinochet.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He killed the shit out of that commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we appreciate your talent for lying, but you lose. You have proved nothing.Try again.
Click to expand...


Why don't you post all your proof concerning damage to Chilean pensions?
Then we can see if my claim about those pensions, compared to others, was correct.

Spasibo tovarisch.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

BWK said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense now that Chomsky was nominated the most intelligent man in the world, when folks like you  expose yourselves as the dumbest and most ignorant.   Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual   Every time someone is too smart, they are always communist according to dumb asses like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dude, at this point you are fighting against reality, not me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Reality"? You must have that word confused with the truth? Something you have yet to discover. No one, including you has proven Chomsky to be a communist. Therefore, your weapon of choice is to make up lies that we expose. Which is why Chomsky is smarter than you. He doesn't get caught making shit up about somebody. But you do. Which explains why you are a dumb ass.
Click to expand...


*But intelligent people understand that redistribution of income is the essence of Marxism.*


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> View attachment 238716


Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense now that Chomsky was nominated the most intelligent man in the world, when folks like you  expose yourselves as the dumbest and most ignorant.   Chomsky is voted world's top public intellectual   Every time someone is too smart, they are always communist according to dumb asses like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dude, at this point you are fighting against reality, not me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Reality"? You must have that word confused with the truth? Something you have yet to discover. No one, including you has proven Chomsky to be a communist. Therefore, your weapon of choice is to make up lies that we expose. Which is why Chomsky is smarter than you. He doesn't get caught making shit up about somebody. But you do. Which explains why you are a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But intelligent people understand that redistribution of income is the essence of Marxism.*
Click to expand...

  And? What's that got to do with your lies?


----------



## Wry Catcher

BWK said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and odd dude have no clue about Chomsky and both of you echo without any clues the propaganda which attacks him.
> 
> I'm always happy to help the ignorant and misinformed:
> 
> Noam Chomsky - Biography, Facts and Pictures
> 
> Chomsky Biography
> 
> Below are quotes which cross most political lines, some even the two clueless may appreciate:
> 
> Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.
Click to expand...


Sadly that's true, part of the fun is mocking them, and part of the no fun is knowing people all over the world are mocking America about how poorly educated these fools are.

"Rational discussion is useful only when there is a significant base of shared assumptions." 
Noam Chomsky


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. Do you wear a suit? Because if you do, you're an idiot with one on, just like your evil dumb ass president. You know shit about history. Get the hell out of here bozo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He killed the shit out of that commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we appreciate your talent for lying, but you lose. You have proved nothing.Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you post all your proof concerning damage to Chilean pensions?
> Then we can see if my claim about those pensions, compared to others, was correct.
> 
> Spasibo tovarisch.
Click to expand...

I've got a better idea. Why don't you visit the country for about six months like I have, and ask them yourself. I see it first hand.
The proof you ask for is idiotic. You have to see and talk to the people yourself and get the proof from them dumb ass. You ask for stupid things that are not possible to cover your tracks from a failed argument you have.


----------



## BWK

Wry Catcher said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and odd dude have no clue about Chomsky and both of you echo without any clues the propaganda which attacks him.
> 
> I'm always happy to help the ignorant and misinformed:
> 
> Noam Chomsky - Biography, Facts and Pictures
> 
> Chomsky Biography
> 
> Below are quotes which cross most political lines, some even the two clueless may appreciate:
> 
> Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly that's true, part of the fun is mocking them, and part of the no fun is knowing people all over the world are mocking America about how poorly educated these fools are.
> 
> "Rational discussion is useful only when there is a significant base of shared assumptions."
> Noam Chomsky
Click to expand...

Traveling as they say, is lethal to bigotry. And in the U.S., the world is the USA, so they assume they know everything, when they know very little.  You are right. It is sad, and tragic at the same time. What to do about our gross ignorance in our own country? I don't have an answer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no such thing as an Allende communist dictatorship. *
> 
> Hard to have a dictatorship when your brains are on the wall behind your desk, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> And how does that prove a communist dictatorship again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He killed the shit out of that commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we appreciate your talent for lying, but you lose. You have proved nothing.Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you post all your proof concerning damage to Chilean pensions?
> Then we can see if my claim about those pensions, compared to others, was correct.
> 
> Spasibo tovarisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a better idea. Why don't you visit the country for about six months like I have, and ask them yourself. I see it first hand.
> The proof you ask for is idiotic. You have to see and talk to the people yourself and get the proof from them dumb ass. You ask for stupid things that are not possible to cover your tracks from a failed argument you have.
Click to expand...


*Why don't you visit the country for about six months like I have, and ask them yourself*

I prefer hard data to anecdotes. Don't you have any data?

*The proof you ask for is idiotic.*

That's only fair when your claims are idiotic.


----------



## Dana7360

BWK said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any loon sourcing Chomsky is never to be taken serious...but I never took you serious to begin with so there is that
> 
> Now gfy and show where I lied or sit down and stfu troll breath
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't prove Chomsky was a communist did you? Exatly! You're a proven liar. Have a seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is a communist or socialist in the eyes of conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A conservative is a socialist. They just can't admit to it. Which proves conservatives don't think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in America is a socialist and a capitalist.
> 
> Both systems are written directly into our constitution. As our constitution requires us to have both economic systems.
> 
> Most conservatives don't even know that they are economic not political or social systems.
> 
> Conservatives love our military. Yet it's one of the purest forms of socialism in our nation. It's 100% owned and controlled by the government. They don't manufacture anything. There is no board of directors and it's not on any stock exchange. It's 100% funded by our tax dollars and controlled by the government.
> 
> Same with FEMA. NOA, NASA, our roads, schools, parks, EMT, police, FBI, CIA, TSA, the electricity, and water they use, the farmers they get their food from and a very long list of other forms of socialism in America that conservatives take for granted every day.
> 
> We also have capitalism. People are free to start a business with all the benefits and obligations of that business. People are free to become as filthy rich as they want here. The government doesn't own business here in America.
> 
> Both socialism and capitalism built the United States of America. All of it is required by the constitution and is very legal.
> 
> I will say that business is all capitalism when they are making money but when they start losing money they quickly become socialists and force us tax payers to bail their butts out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also have sports socialism. This country is packed to the ceiling with Socialism. Republicans need to get over themselves;
Click to expand...




Lawrence O'Donnell has made some very good points.

I would add, the Green Bay Packers is pure socialism. Its owned by the people of the community. There is no private owner of that football team. The community benefits from that football team because the community owns it.

O'Donnell asks a very good question. Why is the government putting one business above others? Commercial fishermen don't get insurance for their success.

He left out flood and nuclear insurance. The government pays for all the floods either in insurance or through FEMA. A lot of them are on high valued beach coastal areas so those people aren't poor. Why should those rich people get socialism? Why should people be allowed to live in known flood areas while we the taxpayers have to subsidize them? No private insurance company will cover a nuclear plant. So nuclear plants get socialism from us taxpayers. The government is putting them above other businesses.

O'Donnell is right. There's good socialism and bad socialism.

What I find funny is that business owners are big capitalists when they're making money but when they're losing money they quickly become socialists and run to us taxpayers to bail them out.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*


 
Ignoramus ^^^

_If you care about other people, you might try to organize to undermine power and authority. That's not going to happen if you care only about yourself_. 
Noam Chomsky


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
Click to expand...

I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
Click to expand...

No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?


----------



## Wry Catcher

BWK said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO Did you really just quote Chomsky?
> 
> Only left loons quote that communist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and odd dude have no clue about Chomsky and both of you echo without any clues the propaganda which attacks him.
> 
> I'm always happy to help the ignorant and misinformed:
> 
> Noam Chomsky - Biography, Facts and Pictures
> 
> Chomsky Biography
> 
> Below are quotes which cross most political lines, some even the two clueless may appreciate:
> 
> Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are dealing with grifters, liars, and uneducated idiots on this is board who have zero interest in cultivating any intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly that's true, part of the fun is mocking them, and part of the no fun is knowing people all over the world are mocking America about how poorly educated these fools are.
> 
> "Rational discussion is useful only when there is a significant base of shared assumptions."
> Noam Chomsky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Traveling as they say, is lethal to bigotry. And in the U.S., the world is the USA, so they assume they know everything, when they know very little.  You are right. It is sad, and tragic at the same time. What to do about our gross ignorance in our own country? I don't have an answer.
Click to expand...


It begins when demagogues and charlatans are discredited and exposed as the Oz behind the curtain.

We can't develop an informed populace (which democracy requires) when someone like Trump, and those who echo him, claim the MSM is Fake News; that our Universities brainwash its students, and those who hold opinions out of the norm are enemies of the people.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
Click to expand...

So you're saying that my tax accountant and I are liars.

Pound sand up your ass, commie turd.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that my tax accountant and I are liars.
> 
> Pound sand up your ass, commie turd.
Click to expand...

No, I'm saying your tax accountant forgot to tell you about the off setting increases in goods, services, and the increasing deficit. Did your accountant tell you about that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
Click to expand...


*No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*

I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> No, I'm saying your tax accountant forgot to tell you about the off setting increases in goods, services, and the increasing deficit. Did your accountant tell you about that?


None of those thing have to do with my tax bill...You're just a phony hack, who doesn't know his ass from a hot rock.


----------



## sparky

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*




calling a socailist _marxist_ is like calling a conservatives _fascists_ 

~S~


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying your tax accountant forgot to tell you about the off setting increases in goods, services, and the increasing deficit. Did your accountant tell you about that?
> 
> 
> 
> None of those thing have to do with my tax bill...You're just a phony hack, who doesn't know his ass from a hot rock.
Click to expand...

I never said it did. My argument is over math, for which you have zero understanding of. Reality about math, is to say I actually got a tax cut without a fine from goods, services, and an increase to the deficit. Without a clear understanding of that fact the ass found you with dumb.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Wry Catcher said:


> We can't develop an informed populace (which democracy requires) when someone like Trump, and those who echo him, claim the MSM is Fake News; that our Universities brainwash its students, and those who hold opinions out of the norm are enemies of the people.


We certainly can't develop an informed populace when the Government Approved Main Stream Media consistently slants, distorts and just doesn't print news that doesn't fit their agenda. That's true.

And everyone is aware that academia, like the media, is simply an arm of the left wing and students are indeed
indoctrinated all the way through school, quite often. My son went through California schools and frequently brought home textbooks by Howard Zinn and other biased leftists.
To claim otherwise is simply a laughably lame attempt to deny what is easily observed.

As for people who hold views outside of the norm try walking on a college campus with a MAGA hat.
You'll see quickly who is considered an enemy of the people.

How is it you are so consistently wrong and uninformed?


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
Click to expand...

For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

sparky said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling a socailist _marxist_ is like calling a conservatives _fascists_
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Well of course they always say that they are only socialist


----------



## BWK

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't develop an informed populace (which democracy requires) when someone like Trump, and those who echo him, claim the MSM is Fake News; that our Universities brainwash its students, and those who hold opinions out of the norm are enemies of the people.
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly can't develop an informed populace when the Government Approved Main Stream Media consistently slants, distorts and just doesn't print news that doesn't fit their agenda. That's true.
> 
> And everyone is aware that academia, like the media, is simply an arm of the left wing and students are indeed
> indoctrinated all the way through school, quite often. My son went through California schools and frequently brought home textbooks by Howard Zinn and other biased leftists.
> To claim otherwise is simply a laughably lame attempt to deny what is easily observed.
> 
> As for people who hold views outside of the norm try walking on a college campus with a MAGA hat.
> You'll see quickly who is considered an enemy of the people.
> 
> How is it you are so consistently wrong and uninformed?
Click to expand...

What are the confirmed slants and distortions by the media


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BWK said:


> What are the confirmed slants and distortions by the media


Liberal News Media Bias Has a Serious Effect - NYTimes.com

Try Google. No amount of information will ever satisfy the true believer zealot but the information is there anyway.


----------



## Jitss617

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.


Every jobless crime ridden town in America is run by democrats


----------



## BWK

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Noam Chomsky can't really be very intelligent if he doesn't understand that Marxism has murdered, starved and oppressed hundreds of millions of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling a socailist _marxist_ is like calling a conservatives _fascists_
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course they always say that they are only socialist
Click to expand...

"They" ?  Who do you think you are and support?  You like your roads, dams, and bridges don't you? You like the fact that we are financing professional sports through Socialism right? What about farmers, who get their Socialism against the failures of farming?


----------



## BWK

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Every jobless crime ridden town in America is run by democrats
Click to expand...

Now here's one for the archives folks. What the hell does this statement have to do with the thread topic? Republicans are getting crazier by the day. Get this nut back in his or her straight jacket.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> "They" ?  Who do you think you are and support?  You like your roads, dams, and bridges don't you? You like the fact that we are financing professional sports through Socialism right? What about farmers, who get their Socialism against the failures of farming?


----------



## BWK

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the confirmed slants and distortions by the media
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal News Media Bias Has a Serious Effect - NYTimes.com
> 
> Try Google. No amount of information will ever satisfy the true believer zealot but the information is there anyway.
Click to expand...

The Examiner is known for it's conservative political stance. In other words, the slants you are basing your evidence on comes from a conservative outlet with bias tendencies;Washington Examiner - Wikipedia  The writer of your article wasn't written by the NYT. It's also just an opinion that has no documentary evidence. Try again loser.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They" ?  Who do you think you are and support?  You like your roads, dams, and bridges don't you? You like the fact that we are financing professional sports through Socialism right? What about farmers, who get their Socialism against the failures of farming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238739
Click to expand...

You have no counter argument. Thanks! What a bunch of weak losers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## BWK

DigitalDrifter said:


>


Look at these cowards show up here with their non-existent arguments to the thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
Click to expand...


*The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*

Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?

Run thru your logic for me.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They" ?  Who do you think you are and support?  You like your roads, dams, and bridges don't you? You like the fact that we are financing professional sports through Socialism right? What about farmers, who get their Socialism against the failures of farming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238739
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no counter argument. Thanks! What a bunch of weak losers.
Click to expand...

I don't counter-argue cement-headed economic illiteracy and shameless demagoguery...I just mock it and move on.


----------



## sparky

Oddball said:


> I don't counter-argue cement-headed economic illiteracy and shameless demagoguery



Discounting an M.I.T. PhD  Odd one?

NOAM CHOMSKY - AMERICAN DISSIDENT

~S~


----------



## Oddball

sparky said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counter-argue cement-headed economic illiteracy and shameless demagoguery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discounting an M.I.T. PhD  Odd one?
> 
> NOAM CHOMSKY - AMERICAN DISSIDENT
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Chomsky's credentials and accolades are in the realm of linguistics and semantics, in which he is an acknowledged genius...Those  skills don't automatically cross over to make one an oracle on politics.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet, those Democrats didn't lie and vote for tax cuts going to the wealthy. Smart Republicans did that while telling dumb Republicans they were getting a tax cut, when that was a lie. And all of that, with an addition to the deficit of another $2 trillion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counter-argue cement-headed economic illiteracy and shameless demagoguery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discounting an M.I.T. PhD  Odd one?
> 
> NOAM CHOMSKY - AMERICAN DISSIDENT
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chomsky's credentials and accolades are in the realm of linguistics and semantics, in which he is an acknowledged genius...Those  skills don't automatically cross over to make one an oracle on politics.
Click to expand...

He's smarter than you according to the world. I'll let that stand on its own footing for my argument.


----------



## Oddball

BWK said:


> He's smarter than you according to the world. I'll let that stand on its own footing for my argument.


He's so smart that I can catch him in the linguistic techniques he uses, to dupe gullible jackasses like you into believing that he's a political sage and soothsayer.....Which makes the both of us far smarter than you'll ever be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a tax cut, and I'm nowhere near wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
Click to expand...


*Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *

Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.

So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.

Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.



LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.


----------



## sparky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
Click to expand...



An entire _history_ of American interventionalism , not _just _the last two jamokes Brazil '_elected_' would be the point

fwiw, we've a _similar _history in the M.E.


~S~


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up, medical costs went up, groceries went up, services went up, and we grew the deficit in order to give Republicans the excuse they have been looking for to try and gut entitlements. How do I know that? Because I understand math. The tax cut grew the deficit. The math proved that. And who has to pay that back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
Click to expand...

Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.


----------



## BWK

sparky said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An entire _history_ of American interventionalism , not _just _the last two jamokes Brazil '_elected_' would be the point
> 
> fwiw, we've a _similar _history in the M.E.
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Yes we do. Except this time they're talking about major destruction to the Amazon Rain forest, where most of our oxygen comes from.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one got a tax cut, when gas prices went up,*
> 
> I pay less for gas than I did while Obama was President.
> 
> 
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
Click to expand...

*Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *

Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.

* Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,*

You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Oddball said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counter-argue cement-headed economic illiteracy and shameless demagoguery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discounting an M.I.T. PhD  Odd one?
> 
> NOAM CHOMSKY - AMERICAN DISSIDENT
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chomsky's credentials and accolades are in the realm of linguistics and semantics, in which he is an acknowledged genius...Those  skills don't automatically cross over to make one an oracle on politics.
Click to expand...


No they don't, nor does your GED make you an authority on him or any of the other human beings you judge.


----------



## Oddball

Wry Catcher said:


> No they don't, nor does your GED make you an authority on him or any of the other human beings you judge.


I have a lot more than a GED, psycho fuckwit....A helluva lot more.


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.



Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.

But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.



 

 

Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.

Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.

Chomsky..... is an idiot.

Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.


----------



## BWK

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
Click to expand...

I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over a year I didn't. The tax cut doesn't help when that happens. Again, one needs to know math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

DigitalDrifter said:


>


Lol! You are an idiot minus any debatable argument.


----------



## deanrd

In a way, you have to be grateful to right wingers for teaching us what hate is all about.  Until I started watching politics, I was totally unaware of the hate Republicans feel for gays and blacks and other minorities.

And their desire to harm this nation.  It was shocking.  Not so much  anymore.  I've grown numb to it.


----------



## BWK

deanrd said:


> In a way, you have to be grateful to right wingers for teaching us what hate is all about.  Until I started watching politics, I was totally unaware of the hate Republicans feel for gays and blacks and other minorities.
> 
> And their desire to harm this nation.  It was shocking.  Not so much  anymore.  I've grown numb to it.


I can tell you've never lived in the south before. Hate down there was taught at an early age. Trouble for me was, I was a bad student. You want to see real hate for the blacks, browns, and gays. Spend some time in the Bible belt. It is amazing to see how they hide behind religion while using politics, and maintain their obsession of hate for the "others", all at the same time. It's really a sick thing to watch.


----------



## deanrd

BWK said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way, you have to be grateful to right wingers for teaching us what hate is all about.  Until I started watching politics, I was totally unaware of the hate Republicans feel for gays and blacks and other minorities.
> 
> And their desire to harm this nation.  It was shocking.  Not so much  anymore.  I've grown numb to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in the south before. Hate down there was taught at an early age. Trouble for me was, I was a bad student. You want to see real hate for the blacks, browns, and gays. Spend some time in the Bible belt. It is amazing to see how they hide behind religion while using politics, and maintain their obsession of hate for the "others", all at the same time. It's really a sick thing to watch.
Click to expand...

And yet, at the same time, whites in those areas can be loving, helpful, friendly and very kind people.  Just not to people of color.
I spent time with relatives in Virginia, North Carolina, Missouri and Louisiana.  I grew up in California.  To hear someone who is a church goer, who is very kind and funny, suddenly use the N word in a terribly derogatory way is shocking. Totally unexpected.  Suddenly you see that person in a whole new light.  Your impression of them is never the same after that.


----------



## deanrd

It truly  blows my mind that right wingers, who claim to be so patriotic, would vote for a man who is quite possibly a traitor.  And they  still go on about Hillary's server. 
Trump knew what he was doing when he kicked the press out of the Oval Office before passing on classified material to the Russians.  No one can claim "accident".  What ever Hillary had on her server, she wasn't giving it to the Russians.  There is simply no comparison.


----------



## BWK

deanrd said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way, you have to be grateful to right wingers for teaching us what hate is all about.  Until I started watching politics, I was totally unaware of the hate Republicans feel for gays and blacks and other minorities.
> 
> And their desire to harm this nation.  It was shocking.  Not so much  anymore.  I've grown numb to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in the south before. Hate down there was taught at an early age. Trouble for me was, I was a bad student. You want to see real hate for the blacks, browns, and gays. Spend some time in the Bible belt. It is amazing to see how they hide behind religion while using politics, and maintain their obsession of hate for the "others", all at the same time. It's really a sick thing to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, at the same time, whites in those areas can be loving, helpful, friendly and very kind people.  Just not to people of color.
> I spent time with relatives in Virginia, North Carolina, Missouri and Louisiana.  I grew up in California.  To hear someone who is a church goer, who is very kind and funny, suddenly use the N word in a terribly derogatory way is shocking. Totally unexpected.  Suddenly you see that person in a whole new light.  Your impression of them is never the same after that.
Click to expand...

I lived through that same example you just gave for most of my life. A lot of good people, "except". You just described the south to a T. That is who those people are. They'll tell you they aren't racist until they get around their own kind, and then they'll let it rip. I've been there so many times I've lost count.


----------



## Dale Smith

BWK said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way, you have to be grateful to right wingers for teaching us what hate is all about.  Until I started watching politics, I was totally unaware of the hate Republicans feel for gays and blacks and other minorities.
> 
> And their desire to harm this nation.  It was shocking.  Not so much  anymore.  I've grown numb to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in the south before. Hate down there was taught at an early age. Trouble for me was, I was a bad student. You want to see real hate for the blacks, browns, and gays. Spend some time in the Bible belt. It is amazing to see how they hide behind religion while using politics, and maintain their obsession of hate for the "others", all at the same time. It's really a sick thing to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, at the same time, whites in those areas can be loving, helpful, friendly and very kind people.  Just not to people of color.
> I spent time with relatives in Virginia, North Carolina, Missouri and Louisiana.  I grew up in California.  To hear someone who is a church goer, who is very kind and funny, suddenly use the N word in a terribly derogatory way is shocking. Totally unexpected.  Suddenly you see that person in a whole new light.  Your impression of them is never the same after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived through that same example you just gave for most of my life. A lot of good people, "except". You just described the south to a T. That is who those people are. They'll tell you they aren't racist until they get around their own kind, and then they'll let it rip. I've been there so many times I've lost count.
Click to expand...



Funny......I lived in Detroit, Michigan for three years and the racism card was constantly played and it's about as "blue" as it gets. Over my career, I have been to 44 of the 48 continental united states and no particular state or region is any better than the other. The extremists on the left simply (and lamely) attempt to label and categorize people using skin tint, sexual orientation, gender and region so they can paint them with a wide brush if they are not "on board" with their commie agenda. The thought that not everyone is "jazzed" about collectivism and having even LARGER portions of the paper scrip notes that they barter for in exchange for their labor "confiscated". They simply can't wrap their tiny, narrow minds around it. 

I will give them credit though...they studied the Sal Alinsky tactics and have them "down". They will not see the goal-line of their coveted commie agenda crossed in their lifetime thus their angst and hatefilled diatribes.


----------



## blackhawk




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The tax cut doesn't help when that happens.*
> 
> Why do you feel a tax cut made your gas more expensive?
> 
> Run thru your logic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*I already did that through the vulture chart.*

The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?

* I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*

You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. Did you say that? Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. Doesn't mean gas prices have anything to do with it, but markets have their own responding mechanisms when people get more money. Hence, why the tax cut doesn't help. The vulture chart for thirty years proved to us that tax cuts going to the wealthy through income inequality went unchanged for the middle class, further proving that the price for goods and services have risen accordingly, to keep those incomes flat. And if the incomes stay flat, there never really was a tax cut going to the middle class to begin with. Which is why I am comfortable saying that no one got a tax cut when gas prices went up. Doesn't mean that gas prices had something to do with it like you insinuate. But it certainly doesn't help. Of course, folks like you aren't smart enough to separate out that difference. That's on you. Tax cuts that you think go to you, coincide with income inequality and GDP to keep our wages flat, while making us think we are getting something, when we are not. It's really just simple accounting to make us think we are getting something when we are not.              Introducing Ed's 'vulture chart'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
Click to expand...

That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
Click to expand...

If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.

I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.

And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?

And one last thing, stop tripping over your own lies. You suggested I said prices go up because of the tax cuts. Have you noticed in all your quoting, you never quoted me saying that? You make shit up there chief. You aren't that smart as to think folks don't notice how you quote one thing, but cherry pick others implying someone said it when they didn't. I've been on to that game of yours from the beginning. You can stop now. I'm too familiar with that game.


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
Click to expand...


All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You are an idiot minus any debatable argument.
Click to expand...


Says someone who posted Chomsky, a linguist, as an authority on politics, after proclaiming Chavez who destroyed his country... to be a close friend.

Before you claim others have no debatable argument, you need to have one yourself.  You don't.


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
Click to expand...


Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.

Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.

*Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*

You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.

Why would you think otherwise?


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Naturally things go up when con artists like Trump and his tax cut pretend to be giving us something. *
> 
> Since he didn't stop pretending to be giving us something and gas prices are now lower than under Obama, they must have nothing to do with the tax cuts.
> 
> So I prefer to have more after tax income, whether gas prices are higher or lower.
> 
> Ed Schultz was an angry idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
Click to expand...

It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You are an idiot minus any debatable argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says someone who posted Chomsky, a linguist, as an authority on politics, after proclaiming Chavez who destroyed his country... to be a close friend.
> 
> Before you claim others have no debatable argument, you need to have one yourself.  You don't.
Click to expand...

The U.S. placed sanctions on that country because Chavez didn't do what we asked. Do you have an argument contrary to that? I didn't think so.              CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?
Click to expand...

Why are you asking? You don't need my permission. Lol!  If it's all garbage and bogus, show us, Don't type shit about it. You make yourself out to be a liar when you don't.


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
Click to expand...


That makes no sense whatsoever.   My take home pay, is higher, after a tax cut.  I know this because my take home pay, was in fact, higher after the tax cut.

If the cost of my goods and services go up.... it would go up, with, or without, an income tax cut.

So my cost of living goes up.... my pay stays the same... without a tax cut.
Or my cost of living goes up.... and my pay increase.... with a tax cut.

Which am I better off with?   Higher cost of living, with more money in my pay check?  Or higher cost of living, with the same amount of money in my pay check?

Obviously I'm going to be better off with more money in my paycheck.

Saying otherwise, is insanity.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
Click to expand...

What does Chavez have to do with this thread? This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? The thread is about how the rain forest and how it produces most of the oxygen for the planet. Do you have scientific data to the contrary. I don't think attacking Chomsky is going to help you debate that argument, do you? This is about the radical right destroying the world by way of eliminating resources crucial to our survival, and how we got here in the first place. And all you can do is attack the messenger? Lol! If the smartest guy on the planet is wrong, then prove him wrong. Beyond that and your rants, he's already made you into an idiot.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever.   My take home pay, is higher, after a tax cut.  I know this because my take home pay, was in fact, higher after the tax cut.
> 
> If the cost of my goods and services go up.... it would go up, with, or without, an income tax cut.
> 
> So my cost of living goes up.... my pay stays the same... without a tax cut.
> Or my cost of living goes up.... and my pay increase.... with a tax cut.
> 
> Which am I better off with?   Higher cost of living, with more money in my pay check?  Or higher cost of living, with the same amount of money in my pay check?
> 
> Obviously I'm going to be better off with more money in my paycheck.
> 
> Saying otherwise, is insanity.
Click to expand...

And if the same thing happens every year, you are still making the same thing from year to year. Meaning the tax cut has no meaning as I said. It makes perfect sense. The vulture chart proves I am right. The vulture chart shows how Republicans have pushed tax cuts for forty years, and yet, the graph shows a flat wage for the 99%. You've been duped into thinking you're making extra. If the higher cost of living goes up every year, which it generally does, what extra did you get with that extra money you get from a tax cut? You get nothing. People, this isn't hat hard.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever.   My take home pay, is higher, after a tax cut.  I know this because my take home pay, was in fact, higher after the tax cut.
> 
> If the cost of my goods and services go up.... it would go up, with, or without, an income tax cut.
> 
> So my cost of living goes up.... my pay stays the same... without a tax cut.
> Or my cost of living goes up.... and my pay increase.... with a tax cut.
> 
> Which am I better off with?   Higher cost of living, with more money in my pay check?  Or higher cost of living, with the same amount of money in my pay check?
> 
> Obviously I'm going to be better off with more money in my paycheck.
> 
> Saying otherwise, is insanity.
Click to expand...

Don't you understand that corporate America knows you got a tax cut? Lol! They know that because they get one themselves. Aren't you aware that they take advantage of that whenever they can? The Vulture chart back in 09 showed a 270% increase in wage for the 1%. It shows a flat wage for the 99%. And that was a forty year trend, What is it about that graph do you not understand? What makes you think you're getting more? You do know that the graph takes into account any increase in your pay because of a tax cut right? And yet, the wage is still flat. How hard is that to understand?    the vulture chart - Google Search


----------



## Claudette

OMG ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> And one last thing, stop tripping over your own lies. You suggested I said prices go up because of the tax cuts. Have you noticed in all your quoting, you never quoted me saying that? You make shit up there chief. You aren't that smart as to think folks don't notice how you quote one thing, but cherry pick others implying someone said it when they didn't. I've been on to that game of yours from the beginning. You can stop now. I'm too familiar with that game.
Click to expand...


*If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get?*

Can you pay for increased prices easier with the old, higher tax rates or with the new, lower tax rates?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Shultz being angry is not a substitute argument for accurate facts presented to us compliments of The Center for Tax policy. Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers, when you factor in an almost 300% higher income rate going to the 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which destroys your fantasy argument about having more after tax income. *
> 
> Why don't you cut and paste the facts that disprove my higher after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted that tax cuts don't make things more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
Click to expand...


*wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *





You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Chavez have to do with this thread? This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? The thread is about how the rain forest and how it produces most of the oxygen for the planet. Do you have scientific data to the contrary. I don't think attacking Chomsky is going to help you debate that argument, do you? This is about the radical right destroying the world by way of eliminating resources crucial to our survival, and how we got here in the first place. And all you can do is attack the messenger? Lol! If the smartest guy on the planet is wrong, then prove him wrong. Beyond that and your rants, he's already made you into an idiot.
Click to expand...


*This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? *

Commies never damaged the environment when they're in power, eh comrade?


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking? You don't need my permission. Lol!  If it's all garbage and bogus, show us, Don't type shit about it. You make yourself out to be a liar when you don't.
Click to expand...


You post lies, and then claim I'm a liar without providing real evidence other than your web site of lies.

Sorry.   We were not involved in Chili.  That's a fact.  The CIA themselves said the coup was already in progress without their intervention.

Jacobo Arbenz in Guatemala, openly slaughtered his opponents, and exiled the rest.  The attempted coup that never violently overthrew the government, but nevertheless caused Arbenz to resign, was made up primarily of people exiled by his regime.   However, I am not surprised you support his rule.

Guyana.  The Brits did this more than the US.

 Ecuador, I agree.  Should not have been involved in the early 60s.

Brazil while I do not support what involvement we had, it wasn't nearly as large as the left-wing makes it out.  Maybe you missed it, but they already have revolts prior to US involvement.  I highly doubt the US had much more impact, than encouraging what was already there.

Dominican Republic, I love this one.   You got to love it when the basis for their accusations are "U.S. allowed".  Notice we did not create the coup, nor support it, nor cause it..... no no... we allowed it.  Implication, we are terrible if we intervene, and we are terrible if we don't.   We should have stopped the coup.    Then when we have wide spread civil war on our hands, with a half dozen factions militarizing for a mass slaughter, we send troops to quell the violence, and engage in open elections.   Then we leave.

I suppose the left would have been more supportive if we had either killed all the right-wing groups, or simply allowed mass slaughter.

Uruguay, garbage.  No evidence whatsoever.

Chile, garbage.  CIA's own information indicated that a coup was already in progress before they got involved.  Hence, they didn't get involved.

Bolivia, garbage.   Bolivia's governmental system has been weak, long before the US helped train their armed forces.   They changed government control, more than the average man changes his underwear.

Argentina, really?  “We would like you to succeed,” said Kissinger.   That's it?   That's the big evil the US caused in Argentina?  He said the magical words "we would like you to succeed" and just with powers beyond human comprehension, destroyed an entire country....?  Is that your claim?   Garbage.

Nicaragua, the Soviets were involved, and so were we.  Funny how the left has no problem with the soviets spreading death and destruction, but screams when we counter them.  I support our action there.

Honduras, garbage.  We supported the Contras before and after the Iran action.  No, they were not a colony.  That's made up nonsense.

Grenada, the irony here is that after declaring independence from the UK, the Marxist-Leninists put Maurice Bishop in power.   He was murdered, along with several others, including union leaders (which you leftist usually are fond of), by a military junta.  The US was called and appealed to for help. We helped.  Today in Grenada, they still celebrate the US involved in an official Thanksgiving day.  I support this action.

El Salvador, I'm having a hard time validating anything claimed there.  The only deaths I was able to find evidence of, involved a mission to determine if human rights abuses were taking place.   So I don't have enough real evidence to say either way.   Which of course doesn't stop the no-evidence-needed left-wingers on this forum.

Haiti, again no evidence.  He said, she said.... is not evidence.  Maybe it is true, but it wouldn't make sense, which doesn't mean it isn't true...  but unlike a left-winger, being an intelligent right-winger, need evidence.

Panama, this guy was trash and needed removed.  We were good and right to do so.

Venezuela, whatever we did there, has zero impact.  Unless you want to claim the endless list of left-wing policies, was our goal.

The point however, is that you can not claim that the wide spread failure of left-wing ideology throughout all of South America, can all be attributed to a CIA funded radio station, is nonsense.

Whatever power the US used to influence various south American countries, had limited effect.  If we really did have such a large influence, why does Haiti have such lousy property rights, a fundamental of Capitalism?   Why is Venezuela experiencing nation wide blackouts, in a country with the most oil in the world, because they have placed their energy needs almost exclusively on renewable power?     Why is Bolivia starting to nationalize industry?  I thought we had them under our power?

See, you can say we did 'thus and so', and even if we assume you are right... it changes nothing.  South American socialism is failing.  Always has.  Always will.   My point remains the same.

The move to the right-wing, is because your system does not work.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking? You don't need my permission. Lol!  If it's all garbage and bogus, show us, Don't type shit about it. You make yourself out to be a liar when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post lies, and then claim I'm a liar without providing real evidence other than your web site of lies.
> 
> Sorry.   We were not involved in Chili.  That's a fact.  The CIA themselves said the coup was already in progress without their intervention.
> 
> Jacobo Arbenz in Guatemala, openly slaughtered his opponents, and exiled the rest.  The attempted coup that never violently overthrew the government, but nevertheless caused Arbenz to resign, was made up primarily of people exiled by his regime.   However, I am not surprised you support his rule.
> 
> Guyana.  The Brits did this more than the US.
> 
> Ecuador, I agree.  Should not have been involved in the early 60s.
> 
> Brazil while I do not support what involvement we had, it wasn't nearly as large as the left-wing makes it out.  Maybe you missed it, but they already have revolts prior to US involvement.  I highly doubt the US had much more impact, than encouraging what was already there.
> 
> Dominican Republic, I love this one.   You got to love it when the basis for their accusations are "U.S. allowed".  Notice we did not create the coup, nor support it, nor cause it..... no no... we allowed it.  Implication, we are terrible if we intervene, and we are terrible if we don't.   We should have stopped the coup.    Then when we have wide spread civil war on our hands, with a half dozen factions militarizing for a mass slaughter, we send troops to quell the violence, and engage in open elections.   Then we leave.
> 
> I suppose the left would have been more supportive if we had either killed all the right-wing groups, or simply allowed mass slaughter.
> 
> Uruguay, garbage.  No evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Chile, garbage.  CIA's own information indicated that a coup was already in progress before they got involved.  Hence, they didn't get involved.
> 
> Bolivia, garbage.   Bolivia's governmental system has been weak, long before the US helped train their armed forces.   They changed government control, more than the average man changes his underwear.
> 
> Argentina, really?  “We would like you to succeed,” said Kissinger.   That's it?   That's the big evil the US caused in Argentina?  He said the magical words "we would like you to succeed" and just with powers beyond human comprehension, destroyed an entire country....?  Is that your claim?   Garbage.
> 
> Nicaragua, the Soviets were involved, and so were we.  Funny how the left has no problem with the soviets spreading death and destruction, but screams when we counter them.  I support our action there.
> 
> Honduras, garbage.  We supported the Contras before and after the Iran action.  No, they were not a colony.  That's made up nonsense.
> 
> Grenada, the irony here is that after declaring independence from the UK, the Marxist-Leninists put Maurice Bishop in power.   He was murdered, along with several others, including union leaders (which you leftist usually are fond of), by a military junta.  The US was called and appealed to for help. We helped.  Today in Grenada, they still celebrate the US involved in an official Thanksgiving day.  I support this action.
> 
> El Salvador, I'm having a hard time validating anything claimed there.  The only deaths I was able to find evidence of, involved a mission to determine if human rights abuses were taking place.   So I don't have enough real evidence to say either way.   Which of course doesn't stop the no-evidence-needed left-wingers on this forum.
> 
> Haiti, again no evidence.  He said, she said.... is not evidence.  Maybe it is true, but it wouldn't make sense, which doesn't mean it isn't true...  but unlike a left-winger, being an intelligent right-winger, need evidence.
> 
> Panama, this guy was trash and needed removed.  We were good and right to do so.
> 
> Venezuela, whatever we did there, has zero impact.  Unless you want to claim the endless list of left-wing policies, was our goal.
> 
> The point however, is that you can not claim that the wide spread failure of left-wing ideology throughout all of South America, can all be attributed to a CIA funded radio station, is nonsense.
> 
> Whatever power the US used to influence various south American countries, had limited effect.  If we really did have such a large influence, why does Haiti have such lousy property rights, a fundamental of Capitalism?   Why is Venezuela experiencing nation wide blackouts, in a country with the most oil in the world, because they have placed their energy needs almost exclusively on renewable power?     Why is Bolivia starting to nationalize industry?  I thought we had them under our power?
> 
> See, you can say we did 'thus and so', and even if we assume you are right... it changes nothing.  South American socialism is failing.  Always has.  Always will.   My point remains the same.
> 
> The move to the right-wing, is because your system does not work.
Click to expand...

I hate to waste my time with uninformed idiots such as yourself, so I won't. I'll just show you where you are wrong and prove you are an ignorant imbecile. You said we had nothing to do with the coupe in Chile, that you spelled wrong. Enjoy;            
Chile and the United States: Declassified Documents Relating to the Military Coup, September 11, 1973

And everything else you argue about is garbage, lies, and no evidence. Lol! And yet, you have debunked none of it with your ignorant rants.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Chavez have to do with this thread? This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? The thread is about how the rain forest and how it produces most of the oxygen for the planet. Do you have scientific data to the contrary. I don't think attacking Chomsky is going to help you debate that argument, do you? This is about the radical right destroying the world by way of eliminating resources crucial to our survival, and how we got here in the first place. And all you can do is attack the messenger? Lol! If the smartest guy on the planet is wrong, then prove him wrong. Beyond that and your rants, he's already made you into an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? *
> 
> Commies never damaged the environment when they're in power, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

It's still there isn't it? And, other than Cuba, there are no communist countries in this part of the world. You're a liar as always.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *
> 
> View attachment 238822
> 
> You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.
Click to expand...

It did a good job of drowning any kind of counter argument you thought you were going to have now didn't it?


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that through the vulture chart.
> 
> I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> And one last thing, stop tripping over your own lies. You suggested I said prices go up because of the tax cuts. Have you noticed in all your quoting, you never quoted me saying that? You make shit up there chief. You aren't that smart as to think folks don't notice how you quote one thing, but cherry pick others implying someone said it when they didn't. I've been on to that game of yours from the beginning. You can stop now. I'm too familiar with that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get?*
> 
> Can you pay for increased prices easier with the old, higher tax rates or with the new, lower tax rates?
Click to expand...

  Start a thread. Your question is elementary logic by the way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Disaster for Brazil: Noam Chomsky on Brazil’s New Far-Right President Jair Bolsonaro | Democracy Now!
> 
> Back in the seventies, the CIA, Nixon, and Henry Kissinger overthrew the people's government of Chile, caused the death of their president Allende and installed a military dictator Pinochet. Then began the systematic raping of the resources there that once belonged to the people. We ruined the economy and destroyed pensions. That disaster lives on today. The hundreds of thousands of people working in their sixties, seventies, and eighties, is staggering. This is the result of right-wing fanaticism, greed, and evil.
> 
> Fast forward to today and Brazil, and we are seeing the same thing happen. Now Brazil has a president who wants a military takeover, a systematic agri-business takeover of the Amazon forest, where the most diverse ecosystem on the planet exists, producing the largest amount of oxygen the planet can give us, all at the expense of exploitation, greed, and money for the few.
> 
> This is what radical right-wing evil is all about. It's an attempt to literally destroy the world. There isn't a scientist out there that wouldn't tell you that because of the massive trees in the Amazon, those trees transpire most of the oxygen we breath on the planet.
> 
> And who is supporting this military dictatorship to take away the richest resource on the planet that we depend upon to sustain life? You guessed it, we are. More specifically the likes of John Bolton and Donald Trump, and American special interests.
> 
> This move by Brazil, with there new radical president, Trump, Bolton,and other interest groups is a declaration of war against every form of life on the planet. How do we get it back? First, we need to get rid of Trump, Bolton, and the radical right from our own country who want military bases in Brazil to protect this mother load of natural resources that is a target of exploitation. This conceivably could amount to being the largest threat to the health of the world we have ever seen. And we are backing the move 100%. Put that in your sock  and smell the evil coming from that for a minute. And in case you forgot what I said early on in my thread about diversity, the Amazon has the most diverse animal and plant life on the planet. Are we ready to surrender the world and those treasures to a few special interest right wing pigs, who only care about themselves and their short term enrichment? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Chavez have to do with this thread? This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? The thread is about how the rain forest and how it produces most of the oxygen for the planet. Do you have scientific data to the contrary. I don't think attacking Chomsky is going to help you debate that argument, do you? This is about the radical right destroying the world by way of eliminating resources crucial to our survival, and how we got here in the first place. And all you can do is attack the messenger? Lol! If the smartest guy on the planet is wrong, then prove him wrong. Beyond that and your rants, he's already made you into an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This is about Brazil and their new dictator president who wants to burn off the rain forest for commercial reasons? *
> 
> Commies never damaged the environment when they're in power, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still there isn't it? And, other than Cuba, there are no communist countries in this part of the world. You're a liar as always.
Click to expand...


*It's still there isn't it? *

Yes, Commie damage is still there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *
> 
> View attachment 238822
> 
> You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did a good job of drowning any kind of counter argument you thought you were going to have now didn't it?
Click to expand...


No, a poorly scaled chart didn't impact my argument about tax cuts increasing my after tax income.


----------



## BWK

Claudette said:


> OMG ROTFLMFAO


Love it when idiots have no counter argument. Keep them coming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> And one last thing, stop tripping over your own lies. You suggested I said prices go up because of the tax cuts. Have you noticed in all your quoting, you never quoted me saying that? You make shit up there chief. You aren't that smart as to think folks don't notice how you quote one thing, but cherry pick others implying someone said it when they didn't. I've been on to that game of yours from the beginning. You can stop now. I'm too familiar with that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get?*
> 
> Can you pay for increased prices easier with the old, higher tax rates or with the new, lower tax rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a thread. Your question is elementary logic by the way.
Click to expand...

*Your question is elementary logic by the way. *

Yes, it pointed out the logical flaw in your complaint.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *
> 
> View attachment 238822
> 
> You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did a good job of drowning any kind of counter argument you thought you were going to have now didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a poorly scaled chart didn't impact my argument about tax cuts increasing my after tax income.
Click to expand...

If it didn't, you sure have a non-existent way of showing it. Got a better chart proving the vulture chart is wrong? Lol! Of course not.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I already did that through the vulture chart.*
> 
> The vulture chart proved I didn't get higher after tax income? How do you figure that?
> 
> * I admitted that tax cuts are of no consequential benefit to me because of the increased prices on goods and services.*
> 
> You failed to prove the claim that tax cuts cause prices to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get? You're back to where you were right? Your questions are nonsensical as always.
> 
> I never said tax cuts cause prices to go up. You did. I said, when prices of goods and services go up, the tax cut is of no consequence to me. Prices for goods and services may go up as a result of a tax cut because companies and businesses recognize the tax income increase. I wouldn't know. That's up to them.I was just stating a fact that happened this time with the so called higher income tax benefit. Personally I never got an added tax income benefit last year.
> 
> And by the way, this isn't what my thread is about. Why don't you start one?
> 
> And one last thing, stop tripping over your own lies. You suggested I said prices go up because of the tax cuts. Have you noticed in all your quoting, you never quoted me saying that? You make shit up there chief. You aren't that smart as to think folks don't notice how you quote one thing, but cherry pick others implying someone said it when they didn't. I've been on to that game of yours from the beginning. You can stop now. I'm too familiar with that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If prices go up, what higher after tax income did you get?*
> 
> Can you pay for increased prices easier with the old, higher tax rates or with the new, lower tax rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a thread. Your question is elementary logic by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your question is elementary logic by the way. *
> 
> Yes, it pointed out the logical flaw in your complaint.
Click to expand...

Start a thread and show me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they don't.   A tax increase causes prices to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax hikes cause prices to raise.  I never saw where he said anything but that.
> 
> Tax cuts cause prices to decline.  I never saw where said anything but that.
> 
> *Based on a higher prices for goods and services and flat wages, tax cuts have zero meaning for consumers*
> 
> You said this, correct?   That is insane.   Since the prices of goods and services are in no way connected to my payroll taxes, me having more of the money I rightfully earned, will always have "meaning" to me a consumer.
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *
> 
> View attachment 238822
> 
> You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did a good job of drowning any kind of counter argument you thought you were going to have now didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a poorly scaled chart didn't impact my argument about tax cuts increasing my after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didn't, you sure have a non-existent way of showing it. Got a better chart proving the vulture chart is wrong? Lol! Of course not.
Click to expand...


*Got a better chart proving the vulture chart is wrong? *

You need a chart to see I have higher after-tax income when taxes are at 18% than when taxes are at 20%?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BWK said:


> I hate to waste my time with uninformed idiots such as yourself, so I won't.



You refer to others as uninformed and yet you think you know so much more about Brazil's political situation than the people living there.

_The Brazilian transplant pined for home and he had no doubts about the roots of his misery, which included worries about his family exposed to rampant crime. “My country was destroyed, economically, in safety and, most importantly, morally, during the last 16 years and I can only remember my green and yellow origins in a context that ends in 2002.” A Brazilian expatriate in Florida put the emphasis on corruption: “It is not a good feeling to be robbed and deceived like we were during [the Workers’ Party] years on office.”

Mr. Bolsonaro won because he promised to abandon the socialist dogma, including ideological excuses for violent crime. Social conservatives, who have suffered the left’s intolerance of their values, count among his supporters. But this rebellion runs far deeper. It goes to the heart of what Austrian economist Ludwig von Mises called “human action.” Brazilians are demanding their basic rights to property and life.

Mr. Bolsonaro’s economy minister, Paulo Guedes, gave his first official address on Wednesday. He said “private-sector pirates, corrupt bureaucrats and creatures from the political swamp have conspired against the Brazilian people.” He pledged reforms to open the economy, privatize and deregulate, and rein in government spending._

Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


----------



## Andylusion

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Noam Chomsky.  Yeah, Brazil was so much better under their former Marxist administration with their sky high crime rate and massive unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an idiot.   He's a brilliant linguist, and if you need advice on the study of languages, by all means read everything he has on the topic.
> 
> But as far as politics, Noam Chomsky is a complete and utter moron.
> 
> View attachment 238765 View attachment 238766
> 
> Noam Chomsky supported Hugo Chavez, and openly said he was a close friend.
> 
> Chavez destroyed his entire country, openly support militia groups operating in the country, destroyed freedom of speech, and resulted in a Venezuela with the most known oil reserves in the entire world... more than Saudi Arabia... into a third world nightmare, where people are eating pets to survive.
> 
> Chomsky..... is an idiot.
> 
> Do not base any of your views, on Chomsky.  If there is anyone lacking credibility in talking about south American politics, it would be Chomsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking? You don't need my permission. Lol!  If it's all garbage and bogus, show us, Don't type shit about it. You make yourself out to be a liar when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post lies, and then claim I'm a liar without providing real evidence other than your web site of lies.
> 
> Sorry.   We were not involved in Chili.  That's a fact.  The CIA themselves said the coup was already in progress without their intervention.
> 
> Jacobo Arbenz in Guatemala, openly slaughtered his opponents, and exiled the rest.  The attempted coup that never violently overthrew the government, but nevertheless caused Arbenz to resign, was made up primarily of people exiled by his regime.   However, I am not surprised you support his rule.
> 
> Guyana.  The Brits did this more than the US.
> 
> Ecuador, I agree.  Should not have been involved in the early 60s.
> 
> Brazil while I do not support what involvement we had, it wasn't nearly as large as the left-wing makes it out.  Maybe you missed it, but they already have revolts prior to US involvement.  I highly doubt the US had much more impact, than encouraging what was already there.
> 
> Dominican Republic, I love this one.   You got to love it when the basis for their accusations are "U.S. allowed".  Notice we did not create the coup, nor support it, nor cause it..... no no... we allowed it.  Implication, we are terrible if we intervene, and we are terrible if we don't.   We should have stopped the coup.    Then when we have wide spread civil war on our hands, with a half dozen factions militarizing for a mass slaughter, we send troops to quell the violence, and engage in open elections.   Then we leave.
> 
> I suppose the left would have been more supportive if we had either killed all the right-wing groups, or simply allowed mass slaughter.
> 
> Uruguay, garbage.  No evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Chile, garbage.  CIA's own information indicated that a coup was already in progress before they got involved.  Hence, they didn't get involved.
> 
> Bolivia, garbage.   Bolivia's governmental system has been weak, long before the US helped train their armed forces.   They changed government control, more than the average man changes his underwear.
> 
> Argentina, really?  “We would like you to succeed,” said Kissinger.   That's it?   That's the big evil the US caused in Argentina?  He said the magical words "we would like you to succeed" and just with powers beyond human comprehension, destroyed an entire country....?  Is that your claim?   Garbage.
> 
> Nicaragua, the Soviets were involved, and so were we.  Funny how the left has no problem with the soviets spreading death and destruction, but screams when we counter them.  I support our action there.
> 
> Honduras, garbage.  We supported the Contras before and after the Iran action.  No, they were not a colony.  That's made up nonsense.
> 
> Grenada, the irony here is that after declaring independence from the UK, the Marxist-Leninists put Maurice Bishop in power.   He was murdered, along with several others, including union leaders (which you leftist usually are fond of), by a military junta.  The US was called and appealed to for help. We helped.  Today in Grenada, they still celebrate the US involved in an official Thanksgiving day.  I support this action.
> 
> El Salvador, I'm having a hard time validating anything claimed there.  The only deaths I was able to find evidence of, involved a mission to determine if human rights abuses were taking place.   So I don't have enough real evidence to say either way.   Which of course doesn't stop the no-evidence-needed left-wingers on this forum.
> 
> Haiti, again no evidence.  He said, she said.... is not evidence.  Maybe it is true, but it wouldn't make sense, which doesn't mean it isn't true...  but unlike a left-winger, being an intelligent right-winger, need evidence.
> 
> Panama, this guy was trash and needed removed.  We were good and right to do so.
> 
> Venezuela, whatever we did there, has zero impact.  Unless you want to claim the endless list of left-wing policies, was our goal.
> 
> The point however, is that you can not claim that the wide spread failure of left-wing ideology throughout all of South America, can all be attributed to a CIA funded radio station, is nonsense.
> 
> Whatever power the US used to influence various south American countries, had limited effect.  If we really did have such a large influence, why does Haiti have such lousy property rights, a fundamental of Capitalism?   Why is Venezuela experiencing nation wide blackouts, in a country with the most oil in the world, because they have placed their energy needs almost exclusively on renewable power?     Why is Bolivia starting to nationalize industry?  I thought we had them under our power?
> 
> See, you can say we did 'thus and so', and even if we assume you are right... it changes nothing.  South American socialism is failing.  Always has.  Always will.   My point remains the same.
> 
> The move to the right-wing, is because your system does not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to waste my time with uninformed idiots such as yourself, so I won't. I'll just show you where you are wrong and prove you are an ignorant imbecile. You said we had nothing to do with the coupe in Chile, that you spelled wrong. Enjoy;
> Chile and the United States: Declassified Documents Relating to the Military Coup, September 11, 1973
> 
> And everything else you argue about is garbage, lies, and no evidence. Lol! And yet, you have debunked none of it with your ignorant rants.
Click to expand...


Did you read your own link?

"The cables contain detailed descriptions and opinions on the various political forces in Chile, including the Chilean military, the Christian Democrat Party, and the U.S. business community."

Wow, opinions and descriptions have been widely known throughout human history, as overthrowing governments.

"Founded by the Pinochet regime in November 1975, Operation Condor was the codename for a formal Southern Cone collaboration that included transnational secret intelligence activities"

Operation Condor was an effort stemming from the countries in question.  Not the US.

So the state department mentioned what was happening under Pinochet?    So they recorded something we had nothing to do with.

"On 10 September 1973 -- the day before the coup that ended the Allende government -- a Chilean military officer reported to a CIA officer that a coup was being planned and asked for US government assistance. He was told that the US Government would not provide any assistance because this was strictly an internal Chilean matter. The Station Officer also told him his request would be forwarded to Washington. CIA learned of the exact date of the coup shortly before it took place. During the attack on the Presidential Palace and its immediate aftermath, the Station's activities were limited to providing intelligence and situation reports."​This is a well documented fact.

Since you can't really argue with anything else I said.... then I stand by my original claims.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very much connected, because wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. What good is a tax cut when wages stay flat, and goods and services go up? The end result is that the consumer went no where. Simple math can figure that out for us. There is nothing insane about that logic. It's just simple logic and math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wages have been flat for the last forty years, as evidenced by the Vulture chart. *
> 
> View attachment 238822
> 
> You need a chart without such a crappy scale to better prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did a good job of drowning any kind of counter argument you thought you were going to have now didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a poorly scaled chart didn't impact my argument about tax cuts increasing my after tax income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didn't, you sure have a non-existent way of showing it. Got a better chart proving the vulture chart is wrong? Lol! Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Got a better chart proving the vulture chart is wrong? *
> 
> You need a chart to see I have higher after-tax income when taxes are at 18% than when taxes are at 20%?
Click to expand...

Create a thread.


----------



## BWK

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need Chomsky to understand South American politics. The U.S. taught me all I needed to know about that, which is why this thread is so important.  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All garbage.  Do you want me to dissect each one of those boogus claims, or would you like to just admit now, that you are parroting what someone told you without researching it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking? You don't need my permission. Lol!  If it's all garbage and bogus, show us, Don't type shit about it. You make yourself out to be a liar when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post lies, and then claim I'm a liar without providing real evidence other than your web site of lies.
> 
> Sorry.   We were not involved in Chili.  That's a fact.  The CIA themselves said the coup was already in progress without their intervention.
> 
> Jacobo Arbenz in Guatemala, openly slaughtered his opponents, and exiled the rest.  The attempted coup that never violently overthrew the government, but nevertheless caused Arbenz to resign, was made up primarily of people exiled by his regime.   However, I am not surprised you support his rule.
> 
> Guyana.  The Brits did this more than the US.
> 
> Ecuador, I agree.  Should not have been involved in the early 60s.
> 
> Brazil while I do not support what involvement we had, it wasn't nearly as large as the left-wing makes it out.  Maybe you missed it, but they already have revolts prior to US involvement.  I highly doubt the US had much more impact, than encouraging what was already there.
> 
> Dominican Republic, I love this one.   You got to love it when the basis for their accusations are "U.S. allowed".  Notice we did not create the coup, nor support it, nor cause it..... no no... we allowed it.  Implication, we are terrible if we intervene, and we are terrible if we don't.   We should have stopped the coup.    Then when we have wide spread civil war on our hands, with a half dozen factions militarizing for a mass slaughter, we send troops to quell the violence, and engage in open elections.   Then we leave.
> 
> I suppose the left would have been more supportive if we had either killed all the right-wing groups, or simply allowed mass slaughter.
> 
> Uruguay, garbage.  No evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Chile, garbage.  CIA's own information indicated that a coup was already in progress before they got involved.  Hence, they didn't get involved.
> 
> Bolivia, garbage.   Bolivia's governmental system has been weak, long before the US helped train their armed forces.   They changed government control, more than the average man changes his underwear.
> 
> Argentina, really?  “We would like you to succeed,” said Kissinger.   That's it?   That's the big evil the US caused in Argentina?  He said the magical words "we would like you to succeed" and just with powers beyond human comprehension, destroyed an entire country....?  Is that your claim?   Garbage.
> 
> Nicaragua, the Soviets were involved, and so were we.  Funny how the left has no problem with the soviets spreading death and destruction, but screams when we counter them.  I support our action there.
> 
> Honduras, garbage.  We supported the Contras before and after the Iran action.  No, they were not a colony.  That's made up nonsense.
> 
> Grenada, the irony here is that after declaring independence from the UK, the Marxist-Leninists put Maurice Bishop in power.   He was murdered, along with several others, including union leaders (which you leftist usually are fond of), by a military junta.  The US was called and appealed to for help. We helped.  Today in Grenada, they still celebrate the US involved in an official Thanksgiving day.  I support this action.
> 
> El Salvador, I'm having a hard time validating anything claimed there.  The only deaths I was able to find evidence of, involved a mission to determine if human rights abuses were taking place.   So I don't have enough real evidence to say either way.   Which of course doesn't stop the no-evidence-needed left-wingers on this forum.
> 
> Haiti, again no evidence.  He said, she said.... is not evidence.  Maybe it is true, but it wouldn't make sense, which doesn't mean it isn't true...  but unlike a left-winger, being an intelligent right-winger, need evidence.
> 
> Panama, this guy was trash and needed removed.  We were good and right to do so.
> 
> Venezuela, whatever we did there, has zero impact.  Unless you want to claim the endless list of left-wing policies, was our goal.
> 
> The point however, is that you can not claim that the wide spread failure of left-wing ideology throughout all of South America, can all be attributed to a CIA funded radio station, is nonsense.
> 
> Whatever power the US used to influence various south American countries, had limited effect.  If we really did have such a large influence, why does Haiti have such lousy property rights, a fundamental of Capitalism?   Why is Venezuela experiencing nation wide blackouts, in a country with the most oil in the world, because they have placed their energy needs almost exclusively on renewable power?     Why is Bolivia starting to nationalize industry?  I thought we had them under our power?
> 
> See, you can say we did 'thus and so', and even if we assume you are right... it changes nothing.  South American socialism is failing.  Always has.  Always will.   My point remains the same.
> 
> The move to the right-wing, is because your system does not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to waste my time with uninformed idiots such as yourself, so I won't. I'll just show you where you are wrong and prove you are an ignorant imbecile. You said we had nothing to do with the coupe in Chile, that you spelled wrong. Enjoy;
> Chile and the United States: Declassified Documents Relating to the Military Coup, September 11, 1973
> 
> And everything else you argue about is garbage, lies, and no evidence. Lol! And yet, you have debunked none of it with your ignorant rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> "The cables contain detailed descriptions and opinions on the various political forces in Chile, including the Chilean military, the Christian Democrat Party, and the U.S. business community."
> 
> Wow, opinions and descriptions have been widely known throughout human history, as overthrowing governments.
> 
> "Founded by the Pinochet regime in November 1975, Operation Condor was the codename for a formal Southern Cone collaboration that included transnational secret intelligence activities"
> 
> Operation Condor was an effort stemming from the countries in question.  Not the US.
> 
> So the state department mentioned what was happening under Pinochet?    So they recorded something we had nothing to do with.
> 
> "On 10 September 1973 -- the day before the coup that ended the Allende government -- a Chilean military officer reported to a CIA officer that a coup was being planned and asked for US government assistance. He was told that the US Government would not provide any assistance because this was strictly an internal Chilean matter. The Station Officer also told him his request would be forwarded to Washington. CIA learned of the exact date of the coup shortly before it took place. During the attack on the Presidential Palace and its immediate aftermath, the Station's activities were limited to providing intelligence and situation reports."​This is a well documented fact.
> 
> Since you can't really argue with anything else I said.... then I stand by my original claims.
Click to expand...

Did I read my own link? Are you serious? The better question would be, did you? You have nothing to claim, because the words from the declassified document destroy your claims. Anyone who knows how to comprehend what they read, can see and read clearly, that we were involved in the planning and the mission too oust Allende. And Nixon and Kissinger had a front row seat.

*State Department and NSC memoranda and cables after the coup, providing evidence of human rights atrocities under the new military regime led by General Pinochet.*
*FBI documents on Operation Condor--the state-sponsored terrorism of the Chilean secret police, DINA. The documents, including summaries of prison letters written by DINA agent Michael Townley, provide evidence on the carbombing assassination of Orlando Letelier and Ronni Moffitt in Washington D.C., and the murder of Chilean General Carlos Prats and his wife in Buenos Aires, among other operations.*
 *CIA memoranda and reports on "Project FUBELT"--the codename for covert operations to promote a military coup and undermine Allende's government. The documents, including minutes of meetings between Henry Kissinger and CIA officials, CIA cables to its Santiago station, and summaries of covert action in 1970, provide a clear paper trail to the decisions and operations against Allende's government
*


*

National Security Council strategy papers which record efforts to "destabilize" Chile economically, and isolate Allende's government diplomatically, between 1970 and 1973.

State Department and NSC memoranda and cables after the coup, providing evidence of human rights atrocities under the new military regime led by General Pinochet.

FBI documents on Operation Condor--the state-sponsored terrorism of the Chilean secret police, DINA. The documents, including summaries of prison letters written by DINA agent Michael Townley, provide evidence on the carbombing assassination of Orlando Letelier and Ronni Moffitt in Washington D.C., and the murder of Chilean General Carlos Prats and his wife in Buenos Aires, among other operations.
*
We promoted a coup there. You know, the CIA? Ever heard of them? Can't you read? That's not something that was just ongoing. It was ongoing with our help. It's been documented you fool.

This is why I hate debating idiots who only have tunnel vision for what's convenient for them to see.

"To promote a military coup". That wasn't an after thought.

What I highlighted above, that's us. Okay? Learn reading comprehension.

*
*


----------

